# PostgreSQL anyone?

## tycho

ok, im new to PostgreSQL... i emerged it just fine, but when i try todo anything to it i ge the error:

psql: could not connect to server: Connection refused

        Is the server running locally and accepting

        connections on Unix domain socket "/tmp/.s.PGSQL.5432"?

now from what ive read in the docs, that error means that the server was not started, or it was not started where the cmd expected it. i checked to make sure that it had in fact started, which it was, but what else do i need to configure so i can start using it? is there a conf file somewhere that i haev overlooked? any help would be greatly appreciated.

paul

----------

## baetis

not sure, but try running postmaster with the -i flag.

----------

## klieber

 *tycho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> psql: could not connect to server: Connection refused
> 
>         Is the server running locally and accepting
> ...

 

This forum is more geared towards Gentoo-specific problems, rather than general linux problems.  That said, you should try searching google for "psql: could not connect to server: Connection refused"  You should get an answer that way.

--kurt

----------

## NvrRobX

what you need to do is this:

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-db/postgresql-7.2-r2/postgresql-7.2-r2.ebuild config

After the emerge of postgresql, it doesn't automatically run the config and set up it's initial database.

Hope this helps!  :Cool: 

----------

